# KELOWNA - The Orchard City



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic weather change, and one of many, many beautiful pics, Robert! kay:





capricorn2000 said:


> 77


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a wonderful new thread, dear friend!
Those views are spectacular!


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful trip, like the changing weather from very cloudy to sunny.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thank you thank you friends for your nice comments - *charliewong, Silvia, friend Roberto and alexander*
I really appreciate your visits/likes.

91








92








93








94








95








96








97








98








99








100








101


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

102








103








104








105








106








107








108








109








110








111


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

112








113








114








115








116








117








118








119








120


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great pics with beautiful clouds, Robert - some of them looking like sea surf! :applause:


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Very interesting nickname of Kelowna. 

Thanks for sharing the landscapes of Canada. kay:


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice photos of beautiful landscape despite the changing weather.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great photos again, dear friend!
Beautiful landscapes enhanced by the beauty of the clouds.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thanks again guys for making this thread interesting with your nice comments - to *Silvia* with your nice description of the clouds,
* Falp6, George and friend Roberto* with all your wonderful impressions...have a good day.

*At last we reached our destination - Kelowna.*.
121








122








123








124








125








126








127








128








129








130


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

131








132








133








134








135








136








137








138








139








140


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

breathtaking beauty of the highway....


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

splendid panoramas along the highway and Kelowna is nice with beautiful location.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Those cloud effects steal the show, especially #133!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you Dave, skylark and Nick for your nice comments.
with the beautiful, sunny and nice formations of clouds, we're off to pick some cherries for the first time ( we did another picking the next day).

141








142








143








144








145








146








147








148








149








150


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*The first beachfront*

151








152








153








154








155








156








157








158








159








160


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

161








162








163








164








165








166








167








168








169








170


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Gorgeous part of the country. I RV'd through the Okanagan a few summers ago and have to say its one of the most beautiful places I've ever seen.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

This thread is phantastic, Robert...
Only two of many, many favourites! :applause:





capricorn2000 said:


> 146





capricorn2000 said:


> 158


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

beautiful!, like the clarity of the photos and the city itself.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

very nice photos, very enticing to visit this city.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

nice photo update - I like the laid back and relaxing atmosphere.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

beautiful shots, and it's heartwarming to look back at summer with these photos.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

yansa said:


> So many atmospheric pics, we can really _feel _this beach, Robert! :applause:
> This is my absolute favourite:


I tried to capture the effect of like glittering diamonds  - anyways thanks *Silvia* for your heartening comments.
Likewise, thank you wonderful people for your kind comments/visits, - *Charlie, Dave, Alexander, Milbert David and Madonna* and may you all have nice day.

291








292








293








294








295








296








297








298








299








300


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

301








302








303








304








305








306








307








308








309








210


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Amazing pictures!! :applause: 
many favorites, some of them:
https://i.postimg.cc/J0WZ0nN9/K_0926.jpg
https://i.postimg.cc/L6DL4mnb/K_0924.jpg
https://i.postimg.cc/QtK8jhLy/K-1006.jpg


----------



## Rainbow Boy (Mar 7, 2014)

omg this is the Jilllian's hometown from love it or list it too


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great pics as always!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A lovely place!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful atmospheric pics, Robert, the glittering water, the clouds, the flowers, the Buddha... -
this is one of many favourites! kay:


capricorn2000 said:


> 308


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

nice shots and wonderful city.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful pictures, dear Friend!


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

beautiful photo update - and a perfect place to relax.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

wow! nice - loving your photos of a lovely city.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

lovely photos in a perfect sunny weather.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

yansa said:


> Wonderful atmospheric pics, Robert, the glittering water, the clouds, the flowers, the Buddha... -
> this is one of many favourites! kay:


those are poppy seed pods right? and that statue of Buddha which is seemingly antique 
and probably came from Thailand caught my attention.
I'm really glad for being appreciative and thanks for that *Silvia* 
and likewise, to the rest for coming to my thread with your nice comments - to *Roman, Rainbow boy, YF, Lady Jane, 
skylark, karlvan, my amigo Roberto, George, Madonna and Alexander.*

211








212








213








214








215








216








217








218








219








220


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

221








222








223








224








225








226








227








228








229








230


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Photos on way back home - I hope you like them -*

231








232








233








234








235








236








237








238








239








240


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Snow on the mtns already.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes, that are poppy seed pods, which I love very much, Robert. Only one example
of a natural shape of things which shows that nature is the biggest master of art. 
Lovely pics again!
This kind of artistical gymnastics is something the young people in Vienna's parks
also do like. 


capricorn2000 said:


> 221


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful photos, like the mountain pics.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice photos -the city is really beautiful and the mountain scape as well.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

lovely place to visit specially in summer.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

beautiful! nice memory of summer.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

nice city with a vibrant beach scenes and those mountains are really majestic.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

beautiful! I thought you've a grand time in there.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

nice update, missing the warm atmosphere of summer.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

beautiful! keep them coming.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

wonderful! love those mountain shots with puddles of snow or glaciers maybe?


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful! like the things we did last summer - I like the mountain shots too.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Yellow Fever said:


> Snow on the mtns already.


I think, most probably they are glaciers particularly *glacial moraines* because I shot that in July - think so?


yansa said:


> Yes, that are poppy seed pods, which I love very much, Robert. Only one example of a natural shape of things which shows that nature is the biggest master of art.
> Lovely pics again!
> This kind of artistical gymnastics is something the young people in Vienna's parks
> also do like.


Thanks Silvia for that nice input - that poppy pod can make a nice decor collection and these guys doing that gymnastics is cool, I wish I can do that.
Likewise, thanks DWest, skylak, Madonna, Danmartin, Charlie, Karlvan, George, Marlon, Milbert, Dave, Alexander and everyone for your likes/visits....have fun!

*Second cherry picking on second day -*

241








242








243








244








245








246








247








248








249








250


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

251








252








253








254








255








256








257








258








259








260


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

261








262








263








264








265








266








267








268








269








270


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Love those cherries!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, capricorn :cheers:


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

lovely photo update and I particularly like this one (below).




capricorn2000 said:


>


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Pictures that make me feel nice..thank you very much,Robert!! :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love your update, Robert! 
Wonderful pics of cherries, cute little children, clouds, the turtle... kay:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Been decades since I was last in Kelowna, and the highlight I remember are the cherries!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice photo update...like the cherry picking.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice shots, specially the cherries.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

wonderful! lovely pics.


----------

